# Ipad 3 et montage de ralentis de iphone 5s



## chopan63 (1 Novembre 2013)

Je suis très en colère car les ralentis créés avec mon iphone 5s je ne peux pas le transférer vers mon ipad 3 !! Itunes ne les synchronise pas et donc je ne peux pas le monter sur imovie
Est-ce normal ?? Ou encore une astuce malsaine d'Apple pour nous pousser á acheter le dernier modèle ?? Qqn a une solution ou une explication ??


----------

